# Price for newbie photos...??



## Artograph (Sep 20, 2007)

:blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing:

A couple of friends and I are entering a craft show (I know....._cringe_!!).  But you have to start somewhere...right??!!!  :blushing:  

Anyway...what kind of pricing does one ask for photos in frames???  I mean sure it takes time, a camera and effort....but the prosessing prints isn't that expensive.  What do I charge for a 5x7....or an 8x10...with or without a frame???  Do I need to sell the photo with a mat....or mat and frame....or just the photo....????  :blushing:

Also, am I crazy to think that *I* can sell _my_ photos to other people when I have so very little experience and knowlegde....but some_ really nice shots ..._that people are already ordering from me!!!  (Well, obviously I can I guess...I just feel kind of....um....like a fake???!!!)  LOL!!   

:hail:  Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no correct answer here...except maybe to say that you should charge as much as you can get for them...up to a point where the price is too high and you make less money...the law of diminishing returns.

One one hand, if they are cheap, it's hard to make any real money...but also, people may think that they are no better than post cards.  If you charge more, then people will believe that they have value and will pay that higher price.

As for what to sell...that depends...maybe you need a whole range of products.  This is something that you will figure out over time.  I'd bet that if you asked people who do this often, they will tell you that it take time to figure everything out.

I've seen & heard of people having good success selling 4x6 prints for a few dollars, 5x7 for a little more and 8x10s for a little more.  Although, you can greatly increase the sale price if you add something...like a matte.  So while you might sell an 8x10 for $20, you could add a $3 matte and charge $40 or $50.

Framed prints can also sell well...but often, actually having a bunch of large framed prints with you, isn't convenient.  So you need to be a salesman and get the customers to order a large print from you...which you can send or deliver later.

What I have seen, that really works...is having a large print, in a nice frame, hanging up for people to see.  They come to the booth and see the image...and your price for a framed (maybe signed and numbered) is quite high, maybe several hundred dollars.  However, they really like the image and so you sell them an 8x10 print of the same image, for $30 etc.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks so much Mike!!  Can you help me with a few other questions??  How do I present a photo with the matte??  Do I need to get the plastic covering, and where does one get that!!???

If I sell 4x6s, 5x7s and 8x10s do I just print off several "extra" copies and sell them just like that.  And printing them at a regular old film developing place will do the trick....even if it says "Fuji Film" all over it????

I'd like to appear _somewhat_ "professional"!!!

Thanks again!!!!

P.S.  ...I'm so glad you didn't laugh at me!!!!!   LOL!!


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 20, 2007)

Artograph said:


> Thanks so much Mike!! Can you help me with a few other questions?? How do I present a photo with the matte?? Do I need to get the plastic covering, and where does one get that!!???
> 
> If I sell 4x6s, 5x7s and 8x10s do I just print off several "extra" copies and sell them just like that. And printing them at a regular old film developing place will do the trick....even if it says "Fuji Film" all over it????
> 
> ...


 
If you're in the US, you can order your bags from http://clearbags.com and your mats from http://ezmats.com (both of which I order from all the time). Do not use mats that have any dings or scratches on them. Do not use any bags that are creased. Those kinds of things scream amateur. Don't just put your prints into a cardboard box. Find something sturdier and better looking. Lots of organization-type plastic boxes work well. Eventually, you'll want to get some nice print racks if this is something you want to do more often. Do you have a pavilion (the tent you see at all craft fairs) or is this going to be inside? Do you have a table that you can use? Do you have a way of advertising your name (banner, display, etc)? Most people like the prints to be matted with a backing board. And they want everything to be archival, meaning it is acid-free. You can get acid-free tape and double sided tape for securing the backing board to the mat from your local art/craft store. Place your business card with double-sided tape on the back of the backer board, so people will have contact information in case they want something else. Provide loose business cards on your table. Have you thought about doing photo greeting cards (blank inside)? Those are usually the best sellers at craft shows. In our art gallery, 8x10 and 11x14 matted prints are our best sellers. The 5x7's and smallers just don't sell. Remember to order bags for the size mat, not the size print.  Does the craft fair require you to provide insurance? If outside, do they require you to provide weights for the pavilion? Where you sign your print is up for debate. Some sign it on the backer board. Some sign the back of the print itself, while others sign it on the front of the mat on the bottom right. Others sign directly on the print. How will you take payment? Just cash/checks? Or do you have a way to take credit cards? Where will you place your extra cash to use as change? It's easy for one person to distract you while another runs off with your cash box. I prefer to wear a little zippered belly pouch. Do you have someone who can watch the booth while you run off for bathroom breaks? Some craft shows have "booth watchers" for that, so make sure you check. I'm sure I've overwhelmed you enough right now. Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## Funky (Sep 20, 2007)

For my wedding prints, i sell 5x7's for $6 and 8x10's for $12, thats just prints though. my gallery work goes for 20 times that so it really depends on who your selling to.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you so much guys!!!  I really, really appreciate all of your help....and you have all certainly been helpful!!!!    :O)

I'm going to try to absorb this all....I just might be back with more questions!!    ;O)


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 21, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I've seen & heard of people having good success selling 4x6 prints for a few dollars, 5x7 for a little more and 8x10s for a little more. Although, you can greatly increase the sale price if you add something...like a matte. So while you might sell an 8x10 for $20, you could add a $3 matte and charge $40 or $50.
> 
> Framed prints can also sell well...but often, actually having a bunch of large framed prints with you, isn't convenient. So you need to be a salesman and get the customers to order a large print from you...which you can send or deliver later.
> 
> What I have seen, that really works...is having a large print, in a nice frame, hanging up for people to see. They come to the booth and see the image...and your price for a framed (maybe signed and numbered) is quite high, maybe several hundred dollars. However, they really like the image and so you sell them an 8x10 print of the same image, for $30 etc.


 
Big Mike, first off, I have to say that idea with the one large, expensive, framed print is brilliant!  Love it!

Now, that being said, I have a question about your advice of matting the prints to boost the value.  I'm a little confused - I was always under the impression that matting was something you did under the glass of a frame.... but it sounds like you're suggesting selling the picture with just a matte.  How does that work?  Doesn't the matte need a frame to hold it in place?


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 21, 2007)

JHF Photography said:


> Big Mike, first off, I have to say that idea with the one large, expensive, framed print is brilliant! Love it!
> 
> Now, that being said, I have a question about your advice of matting the prints to boost the value. I'm a little confused - I was always under the impression that matting was something you did under the glass of a frame.... but it sounds like you're suggesting selling the picture with just a matte. How does that work? Doesn't the matte need a frame to hold it in place?


 
Actually, all prints should be matted when they are for sale. It keeps them from bending and warping. The print is taped to the mat with acid-free "artist tape", which is easily removed should the person want to put it in a different mat. A backer board is then affixed to the mat using "ATG" tape, which is a thin, double sided acid-free adhesive. Obviously, this is applied only to the mat and the backer, and not on the back of the print itself. Then, the entire unit is placed into an acid-free clear bag, which prevents scratches, fingerprints, etc from ruining the print.  This also allows you to put your mats into a box or print rack and the customer can thumb through them without you cringing and worrying they are going to ruin the print. It also makes the print stand out more, depending on the color of mat chosen. In our gallery, most of the artists use black or white mats, but a few use ones with some color. Another artist, who shoots mostly leaves, has a subtle leaf design on the mat as well!


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 21, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Actually, all prints should be matted when they are for sale. It keeps them from bending and warping. The print is taped to the mat with acid-free "artist tape", which is easily removed should the person want to put it in a different mat. A backer board is then affixed to the mat using "ATG" tape, which is a thin, double sided acid-free adhesive. Obviously, this is applied only to the mat and the backer, and not on the back of the print itself. Then, the entire unit is placed into an acid-free clear bag, which prevents scratches, fingerprints, etc from ruining the print.  This also allows you to put your mats into a box or print rack and the customer can thumb through them without you cringing and worrying they are going to ruin the print. It also makes the print stand out more, depending on the color of mat chosen. In our gallery, most of the artists use black or white mats, but a few use ones with some color. Another artist, who shoots mostly leaves, has a subtle leaf design on the mat as well!


 
Very cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 23, 2007)

OK guys soooo......_can/should_ I sell prints without mats....or does that look too cheap???  

I thought I might be able to (A) sell some prints alone, (B) some with mats and (C) have at _least_ one print in a nice frame to really show how nice they look in a frame!!

Also....If I sell the print in a mat do I have to shrink wrap it???  (Just trying to keep cost down---BUT, I don't want to come off as *looking *cheap!!)  LOL!   

   ;O)

Thank you so much...I appreciate all the info!      :O)


----------



## RyanLilly (Sep 23, 2007)

I think that that I would stay away from selling prints alone, I think that mated prints have a better appeal and give you a more serious image. And although It would be expensive, a 20x30 print mated and framed would be a great attention grabber. Have you different prints numbered and have an order form ready, so If a person would like to order a large print they can use the form to order the print by its number, then select, print only, mating, or mat an framed. Possibly mat and frame options.


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 24, 2007)

Artograph said:


> OK guys soooo......_can/should_ I sell prints without mats....or does that look too cheap???
> 
> I thought I might be able to (A) sell some prints alone, (B) some with mats and (C) have at _least_ one print in a nice frame to really show how nice they look in a frame!!
> 
> ...


 
You can get 100 8x10 bags at clearbags.com for $10 or 100 11x14 bags for $15.   Using nice bags keeps your work from looking cheap. You should ALWAYS sell your prints in a bag, matted or not. It keeps the work from getting fingerprints and scratches. If you can't afford to do the matted look, make sure you at least put a sturdy piece of cardboard in the bag behind the print to keep it from creasing or bending.


----------



## eddiesimages (Sep 25, 2007)

Interesting thread. Should you sign the print? If so, where? On the print or on the mat?


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 25, 2007)

flyinsalt said:


> Interesting thread. Should you sign the print? If so, where? On the print or on the mat?


 
Guess you didn't read through my big block of text up there (I don't blame ya, hee hee):



> Where you sign your print is up for debate. Some sign it on the backer board. Some sign the back of the print itself, while others sign it on the front of the mat on the bottom right. Others sign directly on the print.


----------



## eddiesimages (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry. Guess I missed it. Actually, I printed the thread out to look at better later. Thanks.


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 25, 2007)

i love how one kids question helped so many people out in this thread. I certainly learned some things.

Thanks for all the good information everyone!


----------



## Artograph (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...one more question??   ;O)

Due to limited funds, I'm thinking that I'll choose several of my best pics and mat them.  But I'm only having a couple copies of each pic (matted).  I also have one of my pics in a larger frame, to show as an example!!

I'm wondering if instead, I should have serveral different pics, all matted...so that no 2 are alike?  (Thus, giving the impression they are a one of a kind?), or should I stick to the above plan??  

Hmmm...The more I think about it, the more I like the "one of a kind" idea!!!  LOL!!!

Would it be silly to sell "one of a kind"...maybe number them??  If you number them, do you set out to do a specific number of prints??  Like a water-colour artist may do??  Then you'd number them, 1 of 20, or 50 or whatever!!

Alright...that was more than 1 question!!  LOL!!

Hey, thanks everyone...I love that I can bounce this stuff off of you....you are all GREAT!!!  

;O)


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 3, 2007)

Artograph said:


> OK...one more question?? ;O)


 
Just one? :lmao:



> I'm wondering if instead, I should have serveral different pics, all matted...so that no 2 are alike?


 
You can make several prints of each picture, but only keep one of each on display. When one sells, you put another in its place. 



> Would it be silly to sell "one of a kind"...maybe number them??


 
See! I knew it wouldn't be just one more questions, ha ha ha. :hug::

Selling "one of a kind" really limits you. If you sell them as one of a kind, you CANNOT EVER sell them again. 



> If you number them, do you set out to do a specific number of prints?? Like a water-colour artist may do?? Then you'd number them, 1 of 20, or 50 or whatever!!


 
I did limited edition prints (that's what they're called, by the way), but keeping track of what sold and which number I was at just was too much for me to handle. People usually only collect limited editions from "known" artists/photographers and the fact that something is numbered just doesn't matter much in a craft show type environment. If people like the image, they'll buy it, whether it is numbered or not. I know a lot of photographers and artists who are getting away from the limited edition business. 



> Alright...that was more than 1 question!! LOL!!


 
That's ok.  You are obviously excited about this new venture, which is perfectly natural. 

Marian


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 3, 2007)

Keith Gebhardt said:


> i love how one kids question helped so many people out in this thread. I certainly learned some things.
> 
> Thanks for all the good information everyone!


 
It's one of the reasons I love the forum atmosphere so much. :heart:


----------



## Artograph (Oct 4, 2007)

That you _so much_ Marian!!!!  You've been a great help!!!   :O)

~Kerry


----------



## Artograph (Oct 15, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## NateS (Oct 15, 2007)

Just thought I'd chime in to say that this thread has been really useful for me as well.  I'm going to try this with some of my abstract digital pictures, then when I get some good shots with my new D40, I can add those too.  Great Ideas...thanks.


----------



## B-9 (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, full of good information.
Ide def. sell them matted. Ive had experience doing Art Shows.
People are more attracted to the contrast it gives to the actual print.
It also gives the appearance of being A valued one of a kind photograph.

Def. boost's up the class.
And Framing- ide proly set up orders.
With maybe a local frame shops catalog or your own modified ordering list. 
so people have an option of the design. Limiting to one style. people are more likely to bu the matted and look for theyre own frame.
Wich is in a way a positive thing also. selling more moderalty priced prints in matte. Just depends on the level of technical's and Variety you want to enter.

Anyhow.
Very interesting how one question became a good source for us newcommers into the money making aspect of photography.
-Devin


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 19, 2007)

Another thing to add...
A photographer I know, sells prints and all this stuff at craft/art shows.  He also sells 'post cards'...basically a 4x6 print, but on card stock rather than plain photo paper.  He sells them cheap, $2 or three for $5...but if you sell 50of those, it might pay for your table at the show.  Plus, you can put your name/logo on the back and/or give them your card when they buy.


----------

